# Shakespeare Wonderbow Professional Model X-10



## rpmrecycler (Dec 23, 2011)

This bow has a serial number A91028X, 68", 30#. Can anyone tell me the approximate age and a range for brace height.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Brace height is 9" approx:


----------



## blackfeet1954 (May 4, 2012)

here is a link that might help:
http://shakespearearchery.blogspot.com/2013/01/shakespeare-professional-x10.html


----------

